# Any LBS with a good wheelbuilder around San Jose?



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm rebuilding a wheel with a new rim, I put everything in place but looking for somebody to tension the wheel for me.

Do you have a good experience with a LBS building a wheel for you? I'm interested. Not interested if this was just some self-proclaimed pro-mechanic who just changed a spoke and didn't even balance or stress-relieve the wheel. Thanks!


----------



## ebnash (Aug 20, 2007)

Rob @ Calabazas Cyclery in West San Jose. He is the owner of the shop and an ex BMX racer and current Downhill racer. He has built 3 sets of wheels for me, Mountain and Road and I have never had an issue. The road wheels he built for went for 1000's of miles before I sold the bike and never needed to be trued or tensioned again. Wheelbuilding is his passion and his work shows it...

Give him a call... I have been dealing with him and his dad for 16+ years.


----------



## equed (May 16, 2006)

Although they are not local, Wheelbuilder.com is worth a look. Expert service and great customer care. Huge fan.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Does Palo Alto Bicycles still have that 5 ton wheel truing thingy in their shop ?

If so, it's worth the visit just to see the shop ....


----------

